# Comprar Backlight o Lámpara CCFL en Madrid (España)



## gotar (Jul 2, 2013)

Donde puedo comprar Backlight o Lámpara CCFL en Madrid (España), haber si existe algún compañero que me indique donde comprarlos, para 22".

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 3, 2013)

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores
revisar sección española¡¡¡


----------



## gotar (Jul 4, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores
> revisar sección española¡¡¡



Gracias, tendré que buscar uno por uno, saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 4, 2013)

gotar, si tienes alguna dirección que no este en la lista con gusto te invito a aportar,así la lista se agranda
saludos


----------



## gotar (Jul 17, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> gotar, si tienes alguna dirección que no este en la lista con gusto te invito a aportar,así la lista se agranda
> saludos



Rey Julien, aquí te dejo unas despues de andar buscando, de momento no he comprado en ninguna de ellas, la de Madrid la tengo cercana el precio caro, a mi parecer:

http://www.pcxeon.com (En Madrid - España).
http://www.ccflwarehouse.com (Interesante, habrá que ver si venden fuera de EEUU y Canada).

Recibe un cordial saludo.


----------



## Mojado (Ago 21, 2013)

Hola gente en un lote de electronica me trajeron muchisimas tiras de leds de televisores Backlight el asunto es que no me trajeron la plaquetita alguien sabe o tiene un esquema de la misma o me puede orientar, el objetivo es darle alguna utilidad...son como las de la imagen... gracias


----------



## Pablo M P (Ago 21, 2013)

Gotar podrías mirar por tiendas de electrónica de barrio tipo Conectrol en la calle Jorge Juan, electrónica Viloga en la calle Bustos, en esta última si lo tienen sus distribuidores te lo encargan; en otras tiendas, como electrónica embajadores o ya tiendas on line como farnell.
mojado, las podrías usar como luz de escritorio, de laboratorio/ taller, conectándolo a 12 voltios pero no estoy seguro, creo que también llevaban un circuito anexo.

Un saludo Pablo Martín


----------



## Mojado (Ago 21, 2013)

Claro esa es la idea, pero el circuito anexo al que te referis no me lo entregaron... alquien me dijo tenes que hacer un circuito con NE555... gracias de igual modo


----------



## Pablo M P (Ago 21, 2013)

si tienes muchas tiras puedes probar con 12 vdc puede pasar 3 cosas que se fundan dejando un "buen" olor de led quemado, la otra que no funcione y por ultimo que funcione, yo creo que tuve una y la hice funcionar con 12 voltios pero no estoy seguro


----------



## Mojado (Ago 23, 2013)

Bueno anoche hice una prueba y con 9v, con 12v (CC) no pasa nada…los 3 primeros se encienden pero casi imperceptible la luz,  leyendo sobre el tema resulta
cada led trabaja a 3.3 volt y 0,020mA, entonces surge siguiente planteo
si tengo 60 leds en serie, la tensión de trabajo son 180 volt,
hablando siempre en CC, pero yo tengo para alimentar 220v CA
como hago ? 
Transformador + rectificador de onda completa?


----------



## mcrven (Ago 23, 2013)

Mojado dijo:


> Bueno anoche hice una prueba y con 9v, con 12v (CC) no pasa nada…los 3 primeros se encienden pero casi imperceptible la luz,  leyendo sobre el tema resulta
> cada led trabaja a 3.3 volt y 0,020mA, entonces surge siguiente planteo
> si tengo 60 leds en serie, la tensión de trabajo son 180 volt,
> hablando siempre en CC, pero yo tengo para alimentar 220v CA
> ...



Utiliza google preguntando por "Probador de CCFL".


----------



## tonie4125 (Abr 6, 2015)

mcrven dijo:


> Utiliza google preguntando por "Probador de CCFL".


Yo los suelo comprobar con un monitor viejo, que el Inversor me funciona bien, y asi me evito el comprar el comprobador (hago muy poco estas operaciones, como es lógico)
Saludos,


----------

